# How old are you



## bobclive23 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am a young 72 and love my TT to bits, are ther any other oldies here.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

How about some pics as well I'm always wondering what certain forum members look like :roll: 
I'm having a bit of trouble downloading a pic at the mo! 

Paul
P.s I'm 47 by the way :-*


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to see I'm not too old for mine! I'm almost 41 apparently.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

I hit 49 last Friday, the big one next year...


----------



## LeeTT (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm 43 but still feel (and act) like im a teenager. Love me cars, computers and xbox. Only here once, can't be bothered to grow up yet. You next, if you please.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

32.... 3.2!!!! :lol:


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

43 here 8)


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im 27 and I feel like I'm getting old [smiley=bigcry.gif]

God knows what you old farts feel like! :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Being this average down abit ........

22


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

20 years old 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

63.....fell like 43 except for one knee (temp I hope)


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Turned 40-20 last september. 

cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

48 but I only look 28 :roll: stone that is :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

33


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

48 tomorrow


----------



## Rigger1976 (Jan 26, 2013)

37


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

thebluemax said:


> 63.....fell like 43 except for one knee (temp I hope)


How on earth do you get in and out of the TT at that age??? :wink: :-*


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 70 years in a few months.  










Hoggy.


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

25


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

34.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 70 years in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy good to put a face to the name especially as you have helped me many times with my TT related problems and queries. 
Thank you Hoggy.

Paul


----------



## steverunner (Mar 24, 2012)

40


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

It was my birthday last friday (29th) and according to the calendar im 46 but my head thinks 28...


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

26


----------



## Spooky1 (Mar 27, 2013)

37


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

22, going to be 23 this year and it feels like yesterday when I got my first TT at the age of 18


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

31 but feel early 20's still :lol:


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Big 40


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Well.... lets put it this way.... when i was a kid, my first pair of shoes melted because the earth was still hot......


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

im 20  im surprised there arnt more 19/20 year olds in tt's


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

andrey92 said:


> im 20  im surprised there arnt more 19/20 year olds in tt's


Probably due to insurance.. Not many are willing to pay hefty prices on insurance, saying that I was paying £140/month when I was 18 :roll:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

J•RED said:


> 26


 :lol:

Great picture to post to show everyone what u look like !

Nothing like giving a camp first impression


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Where are all the women? Can't all still be driving around with there roofs down! 

Paul


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

alij100 said:


> Where are all the women? Can't all still be driving around with there roofs down!
> 
> Paul


 :lol:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > 26
> ...


 :lol: was waiting for a bite.

Nah I just don't take things or myself too seriously, think this says it well :wink:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

52 years young!


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

55 but the wife tells me I've still got the body of a god.............................................Buddha :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

48 going on 58 by how i feel at present.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

42 (nearly 43), but my head thinks otherwise. NEVER put me in the vicinity of a bouncy castle when I've had a glass of wine!! :lol:


----------



## Cmorf (Feb 26, 2013)

21! Easily the coolest car in the car park everywhere you go!!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, 70 years in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy.


Hoggy Man!!! My idol


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

andrey92 said:


> im 20  im surprised there arnt more 19/20 year olds in tt's


Maybe they can't afford to buy a TT and paying for the insurance as well :roll:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

alij100 said:


> Where are all the women? Can't all still be driving around with there roofs down!
> 
> Paul


A picture of Hollie would be very much appreciated


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

62 or is it 26,, :lol: ,( and doing 7 x 12 with the best of them :wink: )


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

29.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Shinigami said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, 70 years in a few months.
> ...


Hi, :lol: :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## M13PUG (Mar 2, 2011)

44, going bald and grey!
TT roadster 225 = mid life crisis


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

I will be hitting 53 next month keep enjoying


----------



## Davey6oy (Feb 2, 2010)

39!!! only 2 more months left in my 30s! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

24 on Sunday


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm living (enjoying!) my 30th year


----------



## Howzit37 (Feb 13, 2013)

29 and still need to carry my ID around...got asked for ID when I bought a lighter a few months ago


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

25, TT Quattro 240 sport, male. Just put a deposit down today.


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

21









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm 23!


----------



## BJ the Bear (Mar 16, 2013)

42, and hoping for another 42 with any luck...


----------



## DionF (Apr 21, 2012)

23 This August 







Me on the right and my not-so little brother on the left


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

holliett said:


> I'm 23!


We're all waiting for a bigger size picture of yours :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

conlechi said:


> 48 tomorrow


Well Happy Birthday! If you write your age in hexadecimal it's only 30.


----------



## andyaudi (Sep 25, 2012)

41.. Noooooooo


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

26


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

andrey92 said:


> im 20  im surprised there arnt more 19/20 year olds in tt's


You're obviously wise beyond your years.

I'm 52. That's me on the right.
[img







][/img]


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

23 getting on now .......


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

25 but don't feel it


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

36 years young


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

CRU57Y said:


> andrey92 said:
> 
> 
> > im 20  im surprised there arnt more 19/20 year olds in tt's
> ...


Is that John Cleese on the the left?

Paul


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

38 and own my TT since I was 25


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

61. Didn't have a sports car until my mid 50s as always needed space for kids. Now got 6 grandchildren as well, but wife has Touran so they go in that. Anyone got more than 6 grandchildren?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

59, but the wife keeps telling me to grow up, so I guess I'm around 35


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Older than I wish to be at 41 :-o
The years are flying by, I remember passing my test at 17 and scooting around in my Vauxhall Nova


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> 42 (nearly 43), but my head thinks otherwise. NEVER put me in the vicinity of a bouncy castle when I've had a glass of wine!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: That one lethal glass ay. I know the feeling.

I was 40 in Feb.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

22 years young 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

gogs said:


> Older than I wish to be at 41 :-o
> The years are flying by, I remember passing my test at 17 and scooting around in my Vauxhall Nova


I don't know Gogs, those old bones will be feeling those 19" alloys if they go on :lol: :wink:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

TTchan said:


> 22 years young 8)


...brightened my day...! :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Marco34 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Older than I wish to be at 41 :-o
> ...


Stop it Marco, don't make me change my mind AGAIN ;-)


----------



## POOKIETT (Sep 16, 2012)

32 but feel 19 :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok as it was me who suggested pics its only fair I put mine up :roll:
48 soon!

Paul


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

TTchan said:


> 22 years young 8)


5 pages before the first 'girly shot'...c'mon ladies...dont be shy!


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

already said I'm 25 but here's a pic can't let the girls side down


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kellatron said:


> already said I'm 25 but here's a pic can't let the girls side down


What big hands you have!... :lol:


----------



## Kellatron (Oct 13, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> Kellatron said:
> 
> 
> > already said I'm 25 but here's a pic can't let the girls side down
> ...


its not actually my hand!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

im 34, good to see there's a nice mix of ages on here, oh and some ladies too


----------



## gar1.s (Mar 11, 2010)

539 months. 
If your going to depress yourself, do it properly!


----------



## stillchillin (Oct 29, 2009)

56 years young ! with no intention of ever growing up !


----------



## TT8 (Jul 17, 2011)

54,look 34 8) feel like 74


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just celebrated 25th

Anniversary of my 30th


----------



## NGILL (Nov 6, 2012)

44 vand feeling every year of it


----------



## Ronsgonebiking (May 20, 2011)

66, 3 daughters, 7 grandchildren


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

25 years young. soon to be 26 tho. dont know where the time goes...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

42, apparently


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

47 in May.


----------



## R7MNT (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm 22, level up in June  Good to see I won't have to worry about being too old for the car any time soon


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Your'e only as old as you feel.. so I guess im eerrmm 21


----------



## bobclive23 (Mar 15, 2013)

bobclive23

I am a young 72 and love my TT to bits, are there any other oldies here.
Top

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

alij100

User avatar

How about some pics as well I'm always wondering what certain forum members look like :roll:
I'm having a bit of trouble downloading a pic at the mo! 

Here you go mate, me and the Mrs.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

SICK TT said:


> Your'e only as old as you feel..


Or the woman you're feeling...


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm 68 and just got the 225 in January. Absolutely love it but with only single garage the Harley Davidson is being sold to make way for the car. All previous cars plus the wifes have had to sleep out but not the TT !! 
Sad day though to see the Harley go but will have some extra cash for mods!!


----------



## bambam (Nov 23, 2011)

52..... Three children and one Grand daughter.......... The wife has the people carrier!


----------



## JConner (Nov 13, 2012)

18.. Will just add, car is payed for & insured 100% by myself..

Josh


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

antcole said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > 22 years young 8)
> ...


+1 :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

51, but mid 20's in my mind...


----------



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Keep this one to yourselfs I'm 44 :mrgreen:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

27 years and 8 months exactly today


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

48 here and getting younger


----------



## b davenport (Jun 19, 2010)

43, almost changed to a5 till I drove on . too tame and middle aged for me!!!!


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

39.interesting to see the range of ages.


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Suppose ppl think we're going through mid life crisis.
Well I must be be on my 5th one..lol


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

49.....suppose the TT was actually my MLC treat :lol:

was meant to wait until my 50th


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

That'll be the cruise... In the tt I suppose.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

42 bought my TT coming up to 40 years of age something to do with a mid life crisis


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

ades tt 180 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > 22 years young 8)
> ...












Didn't know photos were mandatory haha


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Im 22 did have one was paying £192 a month [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
just so you all can put a face to the name im on the left


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


Oh two hotties mmmmm


----------



## garythesnail (May 6, 2012)

Ronsgonebiking said:


> 66, 3 daughters, 7 grandchildren


I like Ron's idea - gives us an idea of the mileage as well as the age 

I'm 41 (and holding), father of three (25, 23, 21) and grandfather to 1 little moster (or 'grumps' - I had no choice in the label applied )

We bought the TT before missus' 40th last year - there's a lot of 'mid-life-crisis' about the TT by the look of things :roll:

This is how i look when on t'internet . . . .










(not really . . . . honest!)


----------



## SGT-tt (Dec 2, 2012)

Welcome all to the midlife crisis forum.
I think we deserve a slot on the Jeremy Kyle show.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

staners1 said:


> Im 22 did have one was paying £192 a month [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> just so you all can put a face to the name im on the left


Did you mean '_your_' left? Or left as you're looking at it? 
_
The former looks much better!_ :lol:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

SGT-tt said:


> Welcome all to the midlife crisis forum.
> I think we deserve a slot on the Jeremy Kyle show.


 :lol: yes there does seem a lot of over forty year olds on hear, got my first TT when I was forty and now 47 on my second one 


Paul


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Skeee said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > Im 22 did have one was paying £192 a month [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


cheeky cheeky as your looking at the photo im on the left!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The red dress suits you!


----------



## Nimdy (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, 48 but 49 in July, 2 kids, 1 grandchild, 2 dogs, 2 fish, 1 hamster and 1 rabbit. It looks like a big number when you write it down, but I don't feel it.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Skeee said:


> The red dress suits you!


 Stop steering at my wife to be pervert :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Well I ain't staring at you! :lol: 
_'cos she's much better looking!_

As my wife used to say,
"There's no harm in just looking." But then on the other hand she did used to call me a 'dirty ole' man' quite often! :roll:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

holliett said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


Thanks a lot I'll sleep so very well tonite :wink:

Btw...that's a lot of snow (good for your drifting practice I guess)!!!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Bloody 34 now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Me and the bird










The dog










Me










The other bird










The other bird


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Born in 54 with a 54 reg TT and haven't stopped smiling since getting it late last year. If it's a mid life crisis then I've a good few years left


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

48, 3 kids (12, 3 and 3) and absolutely knackered.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexze1997 (Mar 16, 2013)

I feel awfully young; only 17 here.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i was 39 roughly 2 weeks ago, still very active with the gym etc, no aches or pains yet so still feel in my 20s. Having a Mrs that's 8 years younger also helps! 

oh & that's me in my avatar, as some of you already know with me doing a few jobs for people on here :wink:


----------



## CRU57Y (Feb 3, 2013)

alij100 said:


> CRU57Y said:
> 
> 
> > andrey92 said:
> ...


Yep. He was out here last year to do some shows. I was lucky enough to be his driver one evening.

Cheers.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Alexze1997 said:


> *I feel awfully young;* only 17 here.


That's 'cos you are! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Alexze1997 said:


> I feel awfully young; only 17 here.


You should be out doing skunk buckets at your age, not sat on the TT forum!

Youth of today eh


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

28. had the TT since 21 i think


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

49 going on 19 im told :lol:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Bloody 34 now [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> The dog
> 
> ...


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Christ...iv come from forums where the average age is 18, where threads are titled "my first car" and "how to make my 1.1 faster!" To a forum where my dad would probably fit right in!! You bunch of old gits!! :lol: :lol: :lol: At 25, I will do my best too next some youthful attitude into this 1o'clock club we call a forum! :wink:

Jack


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

27 but look younger with my boyish good looks :lol:


----------



## STUT (May 14, 2012)

JAMason said:


> Christ...iv come from forums where the average age is 18, where threads are titled "my first car" and "how to make my 1.1 faster!" To a forum where my dad would probably fit right in!! You bunch of old gits!! :lol: :lol: :lol: At 25, I will do my best too next some youthful attitude into this 1o'clock club we call a forum! :wink:
> 
> Jack


We're obviously that second generation of drivers they all talk about and despise  always on here by 7 as that's when the asbo kicks in lol  (that's a joke by the way guys...it's actually 8  )


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Apparently I'm 48, so not long left now...


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

21, and a bit... S-s-s-s-s-special?


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Me...104

Forgot to put my teeth in !


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm 47. This is a pic from about a year ago though.


----------



## Stratmaninoff (Mar 29, 2013)

52 for me an still rockin with the band,driving too fast and judging by the hangovers drinking too much!


----------



## Mr. 1576 (Jul 7, 2009)

42 years old here


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

55 for me... or to put it another way 55!!

I've waited for years to (almost) get the kids off my hands - and out of my pocket - and be able to get something with a bit of go and I'm buggered if I'm going to waste the opportunity now I'm here. When I was younger I yearned - in order - for:
@ 16 Mini Cooper
@ 18 Lotus Cortina
@ 20 E Type
@ 25 Corvette (although god knows why)
@ 30 Lotus Carlton
@ 40 Audi Quattro (nearly there)
@ 45 Any type of sports car (got an MG so not sure that counted)
@ 50 Anything with some horses under the bonnet - got a 3.2 Omega
@ 54 Audi TT - I'd almost arrived with a 225
@ 55 Audi TT 3.2 Got there - for now.

The above with a liberal assortment of various sets of two wheels - although most of those I did own.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I'm 36, approaching 37. Man, I feel old!

This is me (on the left)










Although a certain person thinks this is a better likeness:


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

burns said:


> Well, I'm 36, approaching 37. Man, I feel old!
> 
> This is me (on the left)
> 
> ...


She's also known as Countess Burns who is actually 442 years of age and originally comes from Transylvania Who has traded in her black horse and carriage for a black MK1 TT :evil:


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

just show's how the TT brings all ages together.....young owners..read and learn!!


----------



## owdee tt nl (Sep 18, 2011)

27 here


----------



## tom992 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm 20, bringing the average age down a bit


----------



## graTTbox (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Oldies

I'm 55 had my TT 5 years and love it!

I also carry out all my own repairs but sometimes hurt the following day! :lol:

graTTbox


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

28... And my finance is 24 so I'm feeling old!


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

have we gotta upload pics ? ok im stuck in traffic anyway ha !


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Skeee said:


> Well I ain't staring at you! :lol:
> _'cos she's much better looking!_
> 
> As my wife used to say,
> "There's no harm in just looking." But then on the other hand she did used to call me a 'dirty ole' man' quite often! :roll:


 Haha cheeky t**t :lol:


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh pic's are desired?

Gav, 29.

One wife, one child, one dog.










That's the wife and myself above and yes, she's on the right.


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

22 

And here's a pic can't let the side down :wink: xx


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Lau246 said:


> 22
> 
> And here's a pic can't let the side down :wink: xx


You're in my area


----------



## Travii (Nov 20, 2012)

Im 28. Seems like us Birmingham lot bring the average age down considerably 8)


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Travii said:


> Im 28. Seems like us Birmingham lot bring the average age down considerably 8)


well I'm 10 years older than you are...though I still look your age (guess that's because Im Italian LOL)


----------



## Travii (Nov 20, 2012)

Shinigami said:


> Travii said:
> 
> 
> > Im 28. Seems like us Birmingham lot bring the average age down considerably 8)
> ...


I bet you dont....I look younger than when I did at 21. Some of us lucky black folk look like we dont age...The police believe I have Benjamin Button syndrome when they see my licence photo.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Travii said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Travii said:
> ...


haha yeah that's true one of my patients 78...still look 60! I can only say when I went to NY 10 years ago I was asked the pass[port on 2 occasion at the off licence :lol:


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

Shinigami said:


> Travii said:
> 
> 
> > Im 28. Seems like us Birmingham lot bring the average age down considerably 8)
> ...


 You can't say that and not post a pic lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lau246 said:


> 22
> 
> And here's a pic can't let the side down :wink: xx


o hello [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Lau246 said:
> 
> 
> > 22
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Sarah_casper said:


> 28... And my finance is 24 so I'm feeling old!


Hot as Foooooot xxxx


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lau246 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Lau246 said:
> ...


ps. says your 23 in your profile :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lau246 said:


> 22
> 
> And here's a pic can't let the side down :wink: xx


lovely smile and i would seriously love too,oh hang on i can't post that here in open forum..........


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

ps. says your 23 in your profile :wink:[/quote]

Hmmmm I am this year...


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Lau246 said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > Travii said:
> ...


Fair enough lol :roll:


----------



## Travii (Nov 20, 2012)

Lau246 said:


> 22
> 
> And here's a pic can't let the side down :wink: xx


Gorgeous....And I thought Stourbridge only had pretty glass to offer.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

:roll: Pervs...

p.s. I would :wink:


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> :roll: Pervs...
> 
> p.s. I would :wink:


Surely my cars just as nice


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> :roll: Pervs...
> 
> p.s. I would :wink:


You could woo her with your cheap bling kits 8)

Lucky bastard


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

tonksy26 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Pervs...
> ...


Prefer the power.... :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Lau246 said:


> Surely my cars just as nice


8.5/10 for the car, so not quite as nice :wink:

Cringe alert! :lol: 



tonksy26 said:


> You could woo her with your cheap bling kits 8)
> 
> Lucky bastard


My bling kits brings all the girls to the yard... :lol:


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

30 here !! :? :?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lau246 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Brendanb86 said:
> ...


You and hollie gna hook up then ??? 8) 8) 8) [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Lau246 said:


> Cringe alert! :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

I'm not going to brag about having the most power

I'v got the most power


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> You and hollie gna hook up then ??? 8) 8) 8) [smiley=gossip.gif]


No don't go there my thighs can't take the rubbing :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Lau246 said:
> 
> 
> > Cringe alert! :lol:
> ...


wondered when you or steve would show Frase lol


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Lau246 said:
> ...


Its the only reason I built the car so I could brag to 22/23 year olds and 'seem' impressive


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Its the only reason I built the car so I could brag to 22/23 year olds and 'seem' impressive


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

100k to brag to young ladies? wow m8 that is some kind of a power trip......thank god i'm old and just enjoy looking these days :lol:


----------



## Lau246 (Nov 9, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> 100k to brag to young ladies? wow m8 that is some kind of a power trip......thank god i'm old and just enjoy looking these days :lol:


Actually it was only around £70K, Collier spent more but he has to try harder as he is older.

I weighed up the options...

Soapy duo action with 20 year old hookers for a couple of months or....

Or build a car in the hope that a young girl might take notice of my impressive stats and invite her impressionable friend along.

Well least I still have the car to remind me of my failure


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Lau246 said:


> :lol:


How you doin? 

:lol:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> Lau246 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


They say the key to a single girls heart is laughter and POWER !!! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > 100k to brag to young ladies? wow m8 that is some kind of a power trip......thank god i'm old and just enjoy looking these days :lol:
> ...


never tried a hooker as mrs said no!!!!......too honest bud i had to ask her opinion first lol. ok off to bed before i fall off my zimmer frame.......night kiddies play nicely


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> > Lau246 said:
> ...


My girlfriend hates my car and doesn't find me funny. They are probably right :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

E3 YOB said:


> My girlfriend hates my car and doesn't find me funny. They are probably right :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just leveled up to 22, so old......

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sarah_casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> > 28... And my finance is 24 so I'm feeling old!
> ...


Oh brilliant I hate feet - not a compliment :lol:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

doesn't take long for the pervs to come out when the woman appear! lol


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

actionman37 said:


> doesn't take long for the pervs to come out when the woman appear! lol


I was just thinking that haha
does this mean ill get creepier as I get older ? :|


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nathanho123 said:


> have we gotta upload pics ? ok im stuck in traffic anyway ha !


Nice smile !!!!


----------



## Gav (Aug 13, 2012)

Very Derek Zoolander!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

blue steel mate saving it for a special occasion


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> actionman37 said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't take long for the pervs to come out when the woman appear! lol
> ...


Yes! :roll:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Im 38, yikes!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

TT Boycie said:


> Big 40


Jesus you're the double of one of my mates, almost twin brother like!!


----------



## marlborogold (Aug 21, 2014)

54 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

38,but my wife says i`m 15 behavior :lol:


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm 66, I've had 
Audi 80
Audi 100
Coupe quattro (still got it)
S3 59 plate
A3 60 plate
A1 64 plate (the wife's daily)
TT 225 MK1
I have had other makes also


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

The big five 'o'  for me


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

55 now. Had to wait for my kids to grow up before a TT was practical. And for me to learn not to speed, or I'd probably have lost my licence!


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

asahartz said:


> 55 now. Had to wait for my kids to grow up before a TT was practical. And for me to learn not to speed, or I'd probably have lost my licence!


Hah, tell me about it! I'm 20, have had my TT since the 12th of May and have already received around £350 worth of speeding tickets - 2 tickets at £175 each which were for going <30 % over the speed limit. I believe the charge for speeding in the UK is about the same as in Denmark? Annoys me a bit to know, that one would only be charged £30 for the same offense in Germany... But that being said, the Germans are known to have a more liberal view on speed limits. 

Another point where Denmark is insane is when it comes to car taxes. I probably have the most expensive TT 225 from 2001 here on the site. I paid the equivalent of £11.200 for it with 168.000 km / 105.000 miles on the clock - and it was one of the cheapest 225s for sale in Denmark at the time with that mileage! [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Well, enough with the OT. 

/Dennis


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

31 next week!!!!


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

TheBlueStingray said:


> asahartz said:
> 
> 
> > 55 now. Had to wait for my kids to grow up before a TT was practical. And for me to learn not to speed, or I'd probably have lost my licence!
> ...


 Ah, well I only got 37mph in a 30 limit, so was eligible for a Speed Awareness Course instead of points on my licence. It worked, I don't break speed limits any more!


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

40 years young and still messing with cars. My mum said it was just a phase when I was 18.


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Oranoco said:


> 40 years young and still messing with cars. My mum said it was just a phase when I was 18.


Your mum was right, just a long phase. I, too, started messing around with cars when I was 17, I'm 73 next birthday and I still enjoy messing around.....


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought I saw Bob Hoskins in the thread for a minute .
Im too old to know any better.


----------



## zeph (May 14, 2016)

22


----------



## Billybunter (Nov 20, 2016)

47 and 2 heart ops 10k runner .painter and decorator


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

I've just turned 60 and have an A5 BE the TT and an MR2 Roadster

Always been a car nut


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Specsman is 53, I have 3 adult sons, 1 brand new grandson.

Midlife crisis? Yes, if I intend to live until I'm 106! 

(Happy Birthday Kirk Douglas, 100 Today!)

Not many pictures of members; all the ugly ones are holding back, including Specsman! 

Specsman 8)


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Ha ha. Odd how this thread was dead (last post 2013) and suddenly came back to life.
I'm 65. Retired last may. On my 2nd Mk1 TT.


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

asahartz said:


> Ah, well I only got 37mph in a 30 limit, so was eligible for a Speed Awareness Course instead of points on my licence. It worked, I don't break speed limits any more!


Sorry, made a typo. 

Both were less than 30% over the speed limit. First one was 104 kph / 65 mph in a 80 kph / 50 mph limit just after overtaking two cars. Second one was for going 77 kph / 48 mph in a 60 kph / 37 mph limit just a couple of hundred meters before the 50 mph limit began.

/Dennis


----------



## Needforspeedja (Dec 6, 2015)

32 two days ago. Have my TT since last year August and still enjoying it.


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Body is 55 going on 99 mind 28 going on 14


----------

